
Is Geek Tech Going Mainstream? - alex_c
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2008/08/is-geek-tech-go.html
======
froo
I'd say so - its definitely become more socially acceptable to be a bit of a
geek in recent years, I first started noticing it between the first and second
Lord of the Rings films.

We've seen shows like Big Bang Theory and the IT Crowd have popped up in
recent years aswell - which shows theres a stronger following towards this
culture.

I think the adoption of more geek centric technology is just a natural
progression :)

